# A little Birdie told me that a dog who's name rhymes with "Rusty"...



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

... only needs SEVEN MORE POINTS to complete his MACH!

AND>>>>>>>>

THEY ARE RUNNING AGILITY TOMORROW!

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Cross your fingers for Katie and Dusty!

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOOHOOO!!! That's my Mini Me, but better  and the dog's not bad either


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah Katie ad Dusty you two go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha thanks Stephanie  Little birdies have been everywhere, people I barely know were coming up to me after his Jumpers run to tell me about his time and how sad it was that he went off-course (it was my fault, I thought we had it, etc). What are you and Quiz doing this weekend?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

SO CLOSE! Clean run in Jumpers.... but not enough under SCT! You'll get it at the VHOC trial... where all your homies will be there to cheer you on!

(And I'm officially editing the title of this thread... changing "who's" to "whose". I hate type-os!)


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha yeah so close. But we didn't even think we had a chance of getting it this weekend, plus there weren't as many of our "homies" as there will be at VHOC


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

And the Boo got his AX title today, so he'll be starting work on his MACH right when Dusty is finishing it  Still needs 2 legs in Exc A Jumpers though ...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on Boo's AX today! 

Your Jumpers run with Dusty was really nice!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks  He was being a little bit pokey at the beginning (which is why he was 1.03 seconds too slow  but he was a very good boy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats to you and Boo and I know we will be saying congrats shortly to you and Dusty!!!!!!!!!!!! A Great weekend for you!!!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Alright Katie and Dusty get ready to do it for the homies lol...good luck I know you will get that MACH and way to go Boo...


----------

